# Starting Horse Showing at the Ripe Old Age of 21!



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

I started showing when I was about 23. In every show I've been to there have been age divisions, so even if there are a lot of younger people around, you won't be competeing against them. Actually, when I first started that was my concern, that I'd be competeing against people my own age and older who had been riding ALOT longer than me. Gradually my fears faded and I began to think of competeing against myself moreso than my peers. As in, how well can I get my horse going through these classes compared to last time, compared to how we're schooling etc., rather than how does my horse and my riding look compared to the horse and rider next to me. A first place ribbon is nice, but the feeling you get when you get into the ring and everything goes RIGHT is far superior to my mind.


----------



## Laineylou (Sep 26, 2011)

Subbing, I'd really like to hear this advice as well. I'm 20 and I've been taking lessons for a year now. I'm hopefully looking to be ready for my first show next year, providing I have a horse by then.
Kenda, that is my biggest fear. I am so afraid of looking like a silly little kid in front of way more experienced people my age.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

The General Shows (some call them fun shows) we always went to always had Age Classes in WP and Halter.

There were always plenty of people well over 21, some even over 50 (you know those ancient ones) :lol::lol::lol:

I would go have fun with your Horse :wink:

.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

My daughter came to my first show in a stroller. So let's see **doing the mental math** I might have been 28? ish?

It was a fun local show...I rode in a few hunter under saddle classes on a 17hh tb named Roman Count (how I loved that horse!). I remember being in a class of about 15-20 in a huge ring. I picked up the canter immediately feeling proud of myself and as I passed one of the other folks from the barn I heard her say quietly (wrong lead). Not sure if I cued him or if he heard and understood her, but he switched immediately. LOL

Luckily the judge didn't see and I took 4th in the class. LOL

There were a variety of ages in that class and whilst I did feel a teensy bit awkward at first, I had so much fun!

So my advice? Saddle up and have some fun!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Your definitely not to old to start showing! I'm 24 and I've been to a whopping 2 local shows my whole life, back when I rode English. There wasn't enough entries to they combined adult classes with kids classes. I took grand champion at one show and reserve champion at the other but those kids beat A LOT of adults. Its all about ability, not age. I have kids that can out ride a lot of my adult students, and they do at our barns little shows!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chelz (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the advice so far everyone! I'm feeling better about getting into showing as an adult hearing that some of you are the same way.  Now I just have to hope I don't get embarrassed by the youngsters who are much better riders than me.  lol


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

Subbing! I am hoping to start getting back into showing within the next year, and I am 22!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Spent a career with horses, taking them to shows and races.....was never me showing! Going to ride in my first reining show EVER this year......and if you think 21 is a ripe age, then at 35 I've turned into compost and feeding the worms! Good luck:wink:


----------



## steedaunh32 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey Chelz, I think we may be twins ;-) I'm the uber ripe age of 26 and starting showing this year, also. I had a rough experience a while ago and didn't get near horses for several years, which seemed to make the anxiety fester. Took time away from pretty much everything last year to have my baby, but I've deemed this year to be "my year" to pull my big girl pants up, get into weekly lessons and finally show. Western for me, too, and focused on showmanship and halter. Reassuring to stumble upon this thread!!


----------



## HarpersMom (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm doing my first show in 20 days! and I'm 27! I've been riding since I was a kid, and just NEVER wanted to show. But I recently got an amazing veteran hunter and my trainer is insisting! I'm nervous too! Its really reassuring to know that there are other adults out there who in the same boat! It wont just be me and a bunch of pros and kids! I'm proud of all of us for getting out there! even in our old age


----------



## chelz (Apr 20, 2010)

Steedaunh32 and HarpersMom, I'm glad we are all in the same boat!  It makes me feel so much better about everything. You guys will have to keep me posted on how showing goes this year


----------

